
Video on DSLRs: why I don't care - mhw
http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/5d-mk-ii/video.htm
======
dtf
Ken makes good points, but don't think for a moment that DSLR video isn't
going places.

Sam Nicholson, for instance, has Canon's R&D people at his disposal. They
furnish him with nice shiny things like HDMI monitor output and manual focus
over bluetooth:

[http://www.definitionmagazine.com/journal/2010/5/22/hollywoo...](http://www.definitionmagazine.com/journal/2010/5/22/hollywood-
squeeze-more-out-of-canons-5d-mkii.html)

Suddenly focus pulls become something you can set up on your iPhone. The rest
of us can only drool and hope this will make its way into the kit soon.

~~~
rbranson
Ken should be excited about where the technology is going, as it's basically
in it's infancy. The first crop of HD video capable DSLRs was released JUST
last year. They haven't even had a generation to iterate on these things.

------
abstractbill
I was a bit surprised he didn't mention the actual reason I still have to
carry both a DSLR and a camcorder. Most (all?) DSLRs use a CMOS sensor, which
often (always?) results in jello-effect video (see e.g.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bItYdfn-C0o>). My camcorder has a CCD sensor
instead, which doesn't suffer from this.

I fully expect it to get better soon though (if it hasn't already on some
models - are there any DSLRs that somehow don't suffer from jello-effect
video?).

------
merrick33
I have a Canon 7d that takes beautiful video. I spent a fair amount of time
learning to make beautiful videos with it, and I also spent a fair amount of
money buying low light lenses, filters (vari nd filter), and still need to buy
audio (zoom h4n), steadycam (zacuto) and follow focus gear. The thing is, I
intend to make a documentary so I do want it to be as good as I can possibly
make it so I will end up spending an additional $1k-2k on top of the camera
body depending on the gear I end up going with.

Having said that, the target market for a cheap Canon DSLR (parents) with the
stock lens and nothing more than a tripod should be very happy with the
flexibility of carrying one camera for stills and video, and the results they
get on video should be very close to a a similarly priced camcorder.

Here is an example of why. I was at a ballet recital on Saturday and a father
was filming his daughter with a $900 Canon T2i camera on a tripod and his
video will likely look better than on a comparable Canon camcorder because the
light was not changing, his subject was at the same focal distance and his
camera was mounted on a tripod. That eliminates almost all of the manual
control variables that require more equipment except for one - audio. A $99
audio device can fix that if it matters to you.

On the flip side, the DSLR gives you full manual controls and the ability to
shoot in low light with possibly a cheap $100 Canon 50mm f/1.8.

Here are two videos shot with DSLR's that can show you the range of these
DSLR's:

Alexandra (1 camera body, lens, and monopod) <http://vimeo.com/6854556>

Salton Sea (1 camera body, lots of lenses and fancy equipment)
<http://vimeo.com/10314280>

Video DSLR's will replace camcorders eventually. In the meantime they can be
useful in that they take both stills and video, and etter yet they are the
best thing that happened to independent film makers.

UPDATE: Another comments points to a post on Philip Bloom's site about which
DSLR to purchase. Philips site is full of very helpful information, the Salton
Sea video linked to above is his.

<http://philipbloom.net/2010/06/06/whichdslr/>

------
leviathant
I recorded a concert my wife conducted using a borrowed $4,000 Sony HD
camcorder that looked really sharp and shot nicely in low light. I could never
justify spending $4,000 on a camera that I'll probably use 10-20 times, but I
also didn't like the idea of buying a sub $1000 1080p video camera that had
crappy low light shooting.

Enter the T2i. $830 (for the kit, with Bing cashback, RIP) and it shoots even
BETTER video than the $4000 video camera. For the pieces my wife writes, I'm
usually on a tripod doing a wide shot anyway, and I'm usually indoors where
it's low light, and the results from the T2i are stellar.

Unfortunately, being a "still camera that also does video" it does have it's
drawbacks. I can't hit record, then leave it for an hour... it only shoots
about 12 minutes of 1080 footage at a time, and the last time I shot about 45
minutes of footage, I started to get overheating warnings on the camera.

Nonetheless... this is the beginning of something awesome. Professional video
is about to go the way professional audio went.

------
rdouble
These party videos are from the first time I used my 7D. Even though the focus
is wack I was pretty excited about the quality of this video. This is after
filming skateboard videos for years using VX2000s and the like.

<http://vimeo.com/rdouble/videos>

I've since got a special lens and a Zacuto z-finder and have been very happy
with the results after practicing a bit more.

Philip Bloom's blog is an essential resource and he just wrote an article
about what DSLR to buy for video:

<http://philipbloom.net/2010/06/06/whichdslr/>

------
edkennedy
Ken Rockwell is a contrarian, and that's what I like about him. However, I
took his advice on buying a camera once and ended up with a fiddly touch
screen camera that I found out I did not enjoy once I got home from my
vacation. In his writings he prefers ease of use to complexity of control. I
have seen some great videos done with the 5D's manual focus, like on Canon's
Beyond The Still contest. <http://vimeo.com/groups/beyondthestill>

~~~
keltex
I disagree on his recommendations. I was looking around for a good entry level
DSLR (narrowed it down to Canon & Nikon). For the "Best Serious Camera" he
recommended the Nikon D5000. I couldn't be happier with this camera. It's easy
to use and takes fantastic pictures:

<http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/recommended-cameras.htm>

------
hop
Just got a Canon T2i dslr last week and the video quality is amazing - an
order of magnitude beyond any consumer video camera I have used - highly
recommend going to a store to try it for yourself. Here are some samples on
vim - <http://vimeo.com/videos/search:T2i> Shoots 1080 at 60fps, the depth of
field makes incredible shots and you can film well at night. I'm sure
autofocus on a $250k video camera is great, but this is only $800 - you can
probably afford to do another take if you don't like the first and maybe buy a
decent house to go with it.

I'm currently machining a Merlin type zero g holder like this
<http://vimeo.com/3803065>

------
commieneko
I haven't kept up with developments like this over the last couple of years,
but I have done a lot of commercial and personal video. The new DSLRs with
video seem like a great addition to anyone's tool set.

Question: _Regular_ video cameras don't allow "through the lens" focusing
either. You focus by looking through an electronic view finder or by watching
a monitor hooked up to an external video source from the camera. Is there not
such for the DSLRs? If not, hey, great market opportunity...

------
sajid
I always wondered how they shot the season finale of House MD with a Canon 5D,
now I know.

Summary: DSLRs can't autofocus when shooting video. On movie sets there are
people hired to pull focus manually, so it's not a problem for Hollywood.
_You_ are better off using a camcorder or even a compact camera.

------
DanielBMarkham
Some good points.

Video through DSLRs is not there yet. But it does work in some situations.
Since image quality is most associated with lenses, if they get all the bugs
worked out video DSLR should be a dramatic improvement over the average
flipcam (and you're not taking my flipcam away from me!)

Different tools for different things. Wait for version 3.

------
zokier
"If something moves, you need a focus puller and a special rig with special
Hollywood focusing hardware to shoot with a DSLR.

DSLR video is for serious professional production, which is why you'll see it
promoted as being used on big productions."

So amateur/indie film makers cannot use manual focus. Riiiight.

~~~
stcredzero
With a crew size of 1 for a film with lots of moving shots, maybe not.

Time to bring back the 2x4 steadycam from Evil Dead.

------
rrhyne
For what it's worth, I know personally Ken does very well financially with his
1994 website.

------
edkennedy
Here's a Canon with iPad software that manually does the follow focus
<http://vimeo.com/12182384>

~~~
edkennedy
and here's an incredible shoulder mount for the canon that adds a monitor
<http://vimeo.com/10594154> (no english video yet)

------
wglb
An excellent article with detail on video shooting and how hollywood is
different than shooting a wedding.

------
moron4hire
I've been encountering Ken Rockwell's diatribes against digital photography
for years. He's a stuck-in-the-mud traditionalist who is secretly afraid that
the ever increasing accessibility of newer technology is going to put him out
of business.

~~~
mhw
Oh, I don't know. He seems pretty keen to invest in the new technology, if
only so he can write about it on his web site to generate funds to buy more
new (and old) stuff.

Would you think any differently of this article if it said 'Canon 5D Mark II
Video: Why I Don't Care what you can do with this camera right now in 2010'?
Because I don't read the article as saying 'video on DSLRs will never be
useful', just 'this is why video on DSLRs isn't as useful right now as you
might think it is', and that's a useful piece of information if you're
thinking about buying one of these cameras today.

That said, what's probably odd for a technology review is that the only bit of
futurology is the sentence 'DSLRs are not yet optimized for focus for video
shooting as are camcorders and pocket cameras.' Subtle use of 'yet' there:
everything else discusses the here and now.

~~~
moron4hire
I've seen him start dozen-page flamewars on photography boards over how
"wrong" it is to print digital camera photos. He's notorious in photography
circles as either a great defender of film or a troglodyte, depending on the
reader's current tech investment.

